# What does 2014 hold for you?



## Gavrushka (Dec 26, 2013)

I assume most of us are active writers, and on with some form of project or other... - Perhaps you're just finishing off your first, or your umpteenth novel. - I'd love to know what everyone else is up to, and what the next year holds for you.

Earlier this year, I rewrote my first novel, and completed it back in August. It totalled a little over 170,000 words, but I could feel my writing evolving rapidly as I wrote it, and soon recognised it was not of a standard for public consumption.

In the time I've been a member, I've written around 160,000 words, and that includes around 110,000 on my wip (of which I'm left with 97,000 after cuts). - It's an unplotted novel that I started in October, and I should be finished the first draft by the end of January. - To date, there is very little that will need changing, (now I've done a lot of edits that is!!) and I expect it'll be edited and ready for a few readers in February. It's the first of the four novels I've written (all unplotted) that I feel is technically robust enough for public consumption. SO I am looking forward to an exciting 2014. - I've a couple of senior members on here, who've agreed to look at it, and hearing what they have to say about it has me more than a little excited! 

What about the rest of you. What are you up to, and what does 2014 have in store?


----------



## bookmasta (Dec 26, 2013)

2014 is going to be a good year for me. The biggest goal I'll be looking forward to is hitting 1,000,000 words written. There's a thousand and one plots living in my head and only so much time to write them and not counting editing. So if I write them the way I make them up as I go along, I'll have a lot of first drafts finish. Of course the editing will have to come next...Mostly, I'm just looking forward to doing what I love and improving my trade as a writers as much as I can


----------



## Breila (Dec 26, 2013)

As I'm new to the world of writing for potential public consumption, my goals include writing something that I feel comfortable putting out into the world. I'm also striving to make writing a daily part of my routine (that part is going well, it was easy enough once I determined that it was important to me and not something that I would "get to later") 

In real terms, I simply hope to finish things.


----------



## Kuro (Dec 26, 2013)

I have no clue how many words I've written, but I have picked up another story recently. I am hoping I'll feel motivated enough to see this one through to the end.


----------



## Tettsuo (Dec 26, 2013)

Hopefully I'll finish the prequel of my first novel in 2014 and have it ready for publishing.


----------



## Outiboros (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm hoping to start on something fresh.


----------



## popsprocket (Dec 26, 2013)

Going to be keeping up with several WIPs, aiming for the magic million total number of words written, and finish at least one book to a publishable standard. Not too concerned about actually getting anything published but I'd like to try my luck.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Dec 26, 2013)

First novel being finally completely written if not polished and edited. though, as I am more than halfway through at this point, it will probably be completely done, if so, I'm going to try and publish it. After that, (or during) I'll move on to writing the second novel. Oh and try not to go more insane this year.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, I shed my sanity decades ago GJV, and it's done me no real harm in a literary sense at least! 

It's great to see there'll be a few new novels on the bookshelves, courtesy of WF members, and I will make a point of reading a few of them.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Dec 27, 2013)

You guys make my total word-count feel woefully small. But I guess it's more about quality than volume, and I think I've learned quite a bit since I first arrived here. At least enough to feel confident about the things I'll produce through the new year.

My plan is to write a minimum average of 300 words a day. At that rate, I should be able to finish the first installment of The Iron Tide series before the year is through. It'd be good to write more, of course, but I still haven't quite gotten into the habit of writing every single day. It's not second nature to me yet.

So I guess those are my goals, then; write enough for it to become automatic, and finish the first part of my series. Good stuff.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 27, 2013)

Well quantity with quality is the far better option, but I'm under no illusions that my historic words have a great deal of the former, and a lack of the latter.

I look forward to Book 1 of the Iron Tide. From what I have seen, you write exceptionally well.


----------



## movieman (Dec 27, 2013)

Fingers crossed that I'll actually sell the short story I submitted to an anthology a few weeks back; it hasn't been rejected yet .

Otherwise, my plan is to self-publish at least one thing a month for the entire year, including at least two novels.


----------



## escorial (Dec 27, 2013)

uncertainty in so many things


----------



## Jeko (Dec 27, 2013)

Short stories. I'm tired of writing novels.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 27, 2013)

Publish my first novel/story. Hopefully.


----------



## dale (Dec 27, 2013)

either finish the 2nd novel or die trying. hopefully make enough money in royalties on the one being released to buy a decent bottle of wine
 or something. this box crap is getting old.


----------



## JamMau5 (Dec 27, 2013)

finish drafting my first novel


----------



## Megs Tale (Dec 28, 2013)

In 2014, I am in hopes of at least finishing a novel that I have been working on for the past six years. In the time I have written a quarter of it, I've self published three novels and two collections. I am also in hopes of writing two or three more novels along with this six year novel!


----------



## InkwellMachine (Dec 28, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> Well quantity with quality is the far better option, but I'm under no illusions that my historic words have a great deal of the former, and a lack of the latter.
> 
> I look forward to Book 1 of the Iron Tide. From what I have seen, you write exceptionally well.


Thank you. Though as I said, I still struggle with just writing regularly. All the expertise and skill in the world won't mean much if it's never put to work.

You also seem to have quite a bit of skill. I'd like to read some more of your work when I get the chance. Posted anything on here lately?


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 28, 2013)

InkwellMachine said:


> Thank you. Though as I said, I still struggle with just writing regularly. All the expertise and skill in the world won't mean much if it's never put to work.
> 
> You also seem to have quite a bit of skill. I'd like to read some more of your work when I get the chance. Posted anything on here lately?



I think going grey helps daily word count! There are so many pulls on anyone's time that it is a wonder any new words are written at all.

I'm new to writing, but thanks for the compliment. I've not posted anything on here since 'The Shaded Mountain' on December 1st. -That was my first attempt at a short story, but I'm too caught up with a novel to write anything else for a month or two.


----------



## Sam (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm hoping to release my next novel in March/April of 2014, finish my MRES (Master's Degree in Research) at the end of May, and complete my fourteenth novel by the end of the year. I also have two upcoming collaborations with members/former members, four novels to beta, and a couple of other projects I hope to see through.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 29, 2013)

I w8ll be finishing my third novel, Rose Hunter, this summer. I also plan to release a collection of short stories in the first half of the year.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Dec 29, 2013)

Finish 3/5ths of dissertation.
Finish novel.
Compare results, decide what to do with life.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 29, 2013)

The audiobook version of my recently released SF novel (Relic Tech) will be released, as will the audiobook version of Blood Sword, the second in my Fantasy series.

I am finishing the third Novel in the First Civilization’s Legacy series, Soul Forge. I also hope to complete and have published the sequel to Relic Tech or another SF novel I’m a couple chapters into.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like there are one or two career writers on this thread making a living from their craft. That's great to hear, and encouragement for those of us with little more than a bag of aspirations!


----------



## Scarz (Dec 29, 2013)

I wont have much time between my University work and looking for a career, but I'd like to get my first novel fleshed out and partially drafted. I have finally achieved a plot that I am quite proud of and I would like to get the majority of it onto paper before the end of 2014.


----------



## DarkSkies (Dec 29, 2013)

Stop knocking around idea after idea and really stick to writing something solid.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 29, 2013)

First novel submitted.

Current word count: 0.  So that's outlining, writing, polishing, etc.


----------



## stevesh (Dec 31, 2013)

Publish three short stories and finish the first draft of a novel.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 31, 2013)

I think one of the biggest hopes I have for 2014 is that I can find a few beta readers. My writing has been low key, with no promotion and nothing published to date. I know a lot of writers seem to network a lot, and it is something I've shunned to date. - Perhaps I will throw one or two short stories on Amazon for free, and see what people think.


----------



## Motley (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm getting involved with Write 1 Sub 1 this year and concentrating on finishing projects already underway. I have too many floating around not doing what they're supposed to.


----------



## Citizen (Jan 2, 2014)

I just want my friends to stop sticking me with the cattle prod to start writing for real and not for them.  Ok.  There is no cattle prod so I will call it the friend prod.

I want to publish some stuff I have written for them.  I call my writings The Whimsy Stories.

That is what 2014 holds for me.

Citizen


----------



## calpollion (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, in keeping with my New Year's Resolution, I aim to finish my very first novel by winter and start looking for a publisher, which I am excited about. I have spent roughly five years working on this story and I have adored escaping into the world I have created, experiencing the characters I fathered. Sorry if this sounds dramatic, but writing this story is one of the funnest things I've ever done.
2014 is going to be a good year for me, I hope.


----------

